# Showtime: Danny Garcia vs Brandon Rios rbr



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Rios looks like a meth head when he's drained. The poster is really not flattering to him


----------



## Sittin Sonny (Jun 10, 2013)

It's funny what a difference a few years can make in boxing. There was a time when,
1. This would've been one of the biggest fights that could be made,
2. A lot of people (including myself) would've favored Rios to win.

And now...


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Ugas had Robinson out on his feet after the bell.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

onwards to showtime


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Great win for Ugas.


----------



## Sittin Sonny (Jun 10, 2013)

What a KD!!!!!!


----------



## Sittin Sonny (Jun 10, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> What a load of shit!


Wrong thread. ;-)


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Spence is the one we want to see you couple of bitches.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Pretty pumped for Bena Gavril 2, first one was close.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

I think Benavidez should make the adjustments.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> I think Benavidez should make the adjustments.


Thats what I expect as well but Gavril is tough as nails, gave Bena all he could handle the first time.


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Ugas just became a contender to warm up the division. Either Spence,Garcia, Thurman or Porter have a new name to throw in , in case they don’t fight each other.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Why does Benavidez's body look like shit?

Getting a feeling his conditioning is going to be lacking in this fight. 21, but his body looks 40+


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> Why does Benavidez's body look like shit?
> 
> Getting a feeling his conditioning is going to be lacking in this fight. 21, but his body looks 40+


He used to be 300 lbs, hence the dad bod


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Great fight. Looking like a barnburner.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

KOTF said:


> He used to be 300 lbs, hence the dad bod


talk about a complete transformation


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> Why does Benavidez's body look like shit?
> 
> Getting a feeling his conditioning is going to be lacking in this fight. 21, but his body looks 40+


I agree. Him and Tyson Fury should join the circus. :lol:


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Benavides should be fighting at 175.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

This is already a very good fight.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Benavides' lead hand uppercut is one of the best ive seen


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Bena is looking nice in this one.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Damn, awesome round for Benavidez.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Benavides is putting it on Gavril tonight. Hard to believe rhis kid is only 21.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Someone please give me a stream


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Benavidez would squash Eubanks Jr.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Gavirl's chin is fucking insane!!!


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

go


Mexi-Box said:


> I agree. Him and Tyson Fury should join the circus. :lol:


Its incredible how both of them have unnatural boxing talent while looking soft like that


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

KOTF said:


> Benavidez would squash Eubanks Jr.


Best pure striker in boxing.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

God damn Gavril is tough


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Fuckung great punch! I love rhis kid. He's my favorite dughter.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Gavril is inhumane. That was some brutal punishment he took.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Looks like the stamina question is going to get answered soon.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I really live the way DB thinks in the ring. The combos, the creativity. Power-boxing at it's best.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Best pure striker in boxing.


I got a pure striker for you


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Gavril recovered and landed some good body punches


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Hard to believe Badou Jack is a top dude. Every single big fight he had he was the underdog for a while.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Gavril is a tough SOB.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Gavril is nails... he's fucking nails.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

800 punches thrown already. Already more than punches thrown in the Groves-Eubank Jr fight


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Mexi-Box said:


> Hard to believe Badou Jack is a top dude. Every single big fight he had he was the underdog for a while.


Jack has earned his spot. He has workeed hard and gotten better rechnically. He does a lit of little rhings rhat put him over rhe top.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Gavril has as much heart as THE BIG DOG


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Jesus Christ! DB is killing the body and Gavril is taking it.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I rthink we mught need a mercy stoppage.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Come on, ref!


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Gavril took a thrashing this round


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> I really live the way DB thinks in the ring. The combos, the creativity. Power-boxing at it's best.


Yep. He's also trying different approaches. I especially like that uppercut combo. 
It was working well. He should get back to it now.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Gavril is not gonna feel good tomorrow, but god damn this dude is tough


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Gavril would beat Benavidez in an ironman match


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Somewhere, Arturo Gatti is smiling.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Benvaidez needs to stay smart now, not get sloppy or frustrated. 

Gavril has a very good KO percentage. Dangerous to the very end.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I think DB has clearly hurt his right.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Benavides stopped using the right, I wonder if he fucked it up.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> I think DB has clearly hurt his right.


Jeez, you're right.


----------



## Sittin Sonny (Jun 10, 2013)

Looks like he fkkd both hands.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Man, Benavidez is tops. I really don't think anyone beats him.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Someone give me a stream please im fucked I cant even find the cricfree site


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

I can't wait to see Mikey Garcia again. Always a pleasure to watch him fight.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

SAMOA JOE


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Someone give me a stream please im fucked I cant even find the cricfree site


Sign up for a sling tv trial, all you need is a fake email and a credit card, just remember to cancel


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

KOTF said:


> SAMOA JOE


"The one they call Joe." You mean.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Please, let's get on with the damn fight. Don't start this anthem and thanking bullshit.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> "The one they call Joe." You mean.


SENOR JOE


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Danny "Joker Sting" Garcia


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

KOTF said:


> SENOR JOE


Has there ever been a greater rivalry than Scott Steiner vs. the English language? Also, what the fuck is wrong with Danny Garcia and wearing those gay masks?


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Has there ever been a greater rivalry than Scott Steiner vs. the English language? Also, what the fuck is wrong with Danny Garcia and wearing those gay masks?


Uh...










Nope


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

@A.C.S is it still going good? Curious because I'm actually subscribed to Showtime. Wonder if it's reliable.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

These dudes are middleweights


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Cherry Garcia.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm curirous to see if Rios just comes out like a psycho.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Already looking like a squash match


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Ya this isn’t ending well for Rios.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

I hope the ref doesn't let Garcia hold all night.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Doesn't look like Rios has much on his punches.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Rios not doing too bad. I just hope the referee keeps on giving a stern warning for any holding. I can easily see excessive holding becoming an issue and fast.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Rios is invigorated


----------



## Sittin Sonny (Jun 10, 2013)

Rios giving as good as he got in that round!


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Man, this looks like it's going to be a very good fight. Stylistically, they mesh well.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Rios did good that round.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Great fight, this is


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

War Rios! Found a home for that overhand right but then García looping his own right around the guard.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Angel Garcia turning into Norman Stone


----------



## Sittin Sonny (Jun 10, 2013)

This is what everyone thought the fight would be if they had met back at 140.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Rios can eat those shots all night.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Rios looks rejuvinated.


----------



## Sittin Sonny (Jun 10, 2013)

Thurman, Spence, Horn.

"Which of these three does NOT belong..."


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Rios' chin is fucking crazy.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Clear Rios round was the 6th.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Great Rios round


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Score cards won't reflect how entertaining this fight is. Rios may have won one round - but he's been competitive every minute of every round. Garcia has been really sharp.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

WTF happened to this version of Rios? He's looking fantastic. Methodical, cutting off the ring, slipping punches on the inside. I'm so damn surprised.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Rios got the maidana blueprint from maywather vs maidana 1

he coming for that pr ass


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Garcias accuracy making he difference


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Porter would smoke García


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Crazy how Rios was looking like a shot fighter just two fights ago.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

What a right hand shot.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Wow! Crazy shot.


----------



## DynamicMoves (Apr 13, 2014)

What a shot.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

KO punch


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Fwark that one got him.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Props to Kenny for making the right call.


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

Boom!!


----------



## Sittin Sonny (Jun 10, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Rios can eat those shots all night.


:clap


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Wow!


Mexi-Box said:


> Rios can eat those shots all night.


Maybe not all night.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Fuck that was nasty.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Dammit, I want to see the punch.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Spence still wrecks Garcia though.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Garcia doesn't deal with pressure too well. Lets see porter.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Looked like James Toney on Prince Charles Williams...


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> Spence still wrecks Garcia though.


Easy work


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Garcia doesn't deal with pressure too well. Lets see porter.


Porter would definitely bully him.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

there goes rios' chin

ticket can only be punched so many times


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

"THIS IS MY YARD"


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Garcia loses to Porter, for real.


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

aww fuck. stupid WWE shit.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Shawn Porter went full Roman Reigns on Danny Garcia


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Porter getting mean is great to see. Danny responded like a punk, hope it happens. Fuck Jim Grey Too.


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

hopefully rios has enough money to call it a day....

or maybe Victor Ortiz?


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Would be nice to see all these dudes getting up in the ring making noise after a Spence fight.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> Would be nice to see all these dudes getting up in the ring making noise after a Spence fight.


Lmao


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Spence is the new candyman. Whatever you do, DONT say his name.

Anyway, Porter-Garcia is a good fight to make, I think Porter takes it to a close UD, Danny has the accuracy, but not the footwork of a Kell Brook.


----------



## DynamicMoves (Apr 13, 2014)

Made a shitty gif. 










Mexi-Box said:


> Dammit, I want to see the punch.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Zopilote said:


> Would be nice to see all these dudes getting up in the ring making noise after a Spence fight.


Yes.

Porter was there at ringside at the Spence fight. He stayed there after the fight...


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

homebrand said:


> or maybe Victor Ortiz?


Evidently he got pieced up by Devon Alexander tonight...


----------



## Kampioni (May 16, 2013)

I hope Bam Bam calls it a day after this fight.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Kampioni said:


> I hope Bam Bam calls it a day after this fight.


Without his insane chin, he's like a snake without its venom. I hope he at least fights Victor Ortiz if he insists on fighting and then call it a day.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Yup Ortiz vs Rios would be good.


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

DynamicMoves said:


> Made a shitty gif.


beautiful shot. I hope Garcia fights a top-tier guy next. We know he'll avoid Spence, so maybe Porter can get in there.


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

allenko1 said:


> Yes.
> 
> Porter was there at ringside at the Spence fight. He stayed there after the fight...


:lol:

Thurman got all on that "pay your dues first" thing once Spence called him out. Yeah..this guy https://www.badlefthook.com/2013/3/...gi-get-into-heated-exchange-video-boxing-news


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

errsta said:


> beautiful shot. I hope Garcia fights a top-tier guy next. We know he'll avoid Spence, so maybe Porter can get in there.


Honestly, there is absolutely no excuse to why Garcia and Porter didn't fight tonight instead. Absolutely none.


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

I've never been high on garcia, he's not fast nor have insane punching power but I will say he does have good timing and shot selection which seems to be overlooked


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

errsta said:


> :lol:
> 
> Thurman got all on that "pay your dues first" thing once Spence called him out. Yeah..this guy https://www.badlefthook.com/2013/3/...gi-get-into-heated-exchange-video-boxing-news


Don't duck me! Lisp and all.

You see how he tap danced tonight when Jim Gray was interviewing him? "We'll see" this, "We're looking at certain guys" that. Mmm mmm mmm. Are you a champion or not? We even giving you a pass for this May fight. He taking it too far though...


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

DynamicMoves said:


> Made a shitty gif.


That KO is fucking scary I dont care what anyone says, that was not fun to watch lol


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

errsta said:


> beautiful shot. I hope Garcia fights a top-tier guy next. We know he'll avoid Spence, so maybe Porter can get in there.


Poryer is not a top tier guy?


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> That KO is fucking scary I dont care what anyone says, that was not fun to watch lol


Danny Swift. He keeps getting the job done. I like the fact he isn't the most obviously skilled/flashy boxer in the world, but he just keeps plugging away. He keeps getting those stoppages.

It takes a brave man to bet against this guy.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Like Big George says, you cant go to the well that many times.


----------



## Nifty.Tech (Jan 20, 2014)

A.C.S said:


> That KO is fucking scary I dont care what anyone says, that was not fun to watch lol


What's even more scary is that Brandon was able to get back to his feet and tell the ref he's ok, people saying his chin is gone, no fucking way.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Rios simply has a B+ chin now instead of an A+ lol. 

He looked like a top 10 welterweight last night which surprised me. García was just a cut above. If he wants to retire that’s fair but he could probably have a decent run against the likes of Algieri, Vargas, probably not Matthysse but maybe afterwards if he can sustain his performances..


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> Poryer is not a top tier guy?


Porter is absolutely top-tier. I had him beating Thurman in their close fight. He is significantly less dangerous than Spence is, though.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Rios can retire with a fight against Victor Ortiz, which could still make some money.


----------



## Lampley (Jun 4, 2013)

Rios needs to be winding down, but I agree a fight with Ortiz makes sense. They can sell that for a nice payday without *too much* danger.


----------



## Chip H (Oct 8, 2016)

I tip my hat to Bam Bam. Spirited stuff but settled with a spectacular right. Enjoyed that.

Also very much appreciated Ugas efforts. Kid can bang.


----------



## DynamicMoves (Apr 13, 2014)

Made another shitty gif.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

errsta said:


> Porter is absolutely top-tier. I had him beating Thurman in their close fight. He is significantly less dangerous than Spence is, though.


I was being sarcastic.


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Rios simply has a B+ chin now instead of an A+ lol.
> 
> He looked like a top 10 welterweight last night which surprised me. García was just a cut above. If he wants to retire that's fair but he could probably have a decent run against the likes of Algieri, Vargas, probably not Matthysse but maybe afterwards if he can sustain his performances..


i don't know. did you see the head snap caused by that punch? I'm thinking most people would have been knocked out cold. It's a testament to Rios's chin that he beat the 10 count and got up from that.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Man I was initially disappointed with Garcia by this match up but it actually turned out to be a good fight style-wise. Brawler vs Boxer Puncher

Rios surprised me- he looked like best he has in years Great work rate, pressure, solid on his feet. Landing a decent volume of punches. He got lazy with the jab and was punished by a beautiful sharp right counter from Garcia. I dont think Garcia was trying too hard in this match up to be fair.

I felt bad for Rios he did look rejuvinated and was upset in the post fight. Hope he stays around


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

That in ring Porter encounter with Garcia was great, exactly what the sport needs. 147 is fucking stacked with match ups for years to come


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Sort of laughed when they presented the 147 champions on the screen. Bernstein failed to even acknowledge Jeff Horn only talked about Terrance Crawford.

Kind of want Horn to upset these smug pricks now


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

David Benavidez brought a smile to my face. Young 21 year old gives a rematch immediately after a contested decision. Comes back a lion. Controls, neutralizes Gavril, beats the crap out of him in style rights all the wrongs left in the first fight.

He could be a mexican star IMO. If the crowd was anything to go by. Beats Ramirez easy


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

thehook13 said:


> Sort of laughed when they presented the 147 champions on the screen. Bernstein failed to even acknowledge Jeff Horn only talked about Terrance Crawford.
> 
> Kind of want Horn to upset these smug pricks now


He is not on the level of the elite welterweights. He got the win against an old all-time fighter, but well past his best in a fight where people in large part still don't think he won. He's got Terence Crawford in his sights, and if he beats him he will most certainly get all the positive attention he would deserve. Take it easy on the commentary, Horn really wasn't the issue Saturday night...


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

homebrand said:


> i don't know. did you see the head snap caused by that punch? I'm thinking most people would have been knocked out cold. It's a testament to Rios's chin that he beat the 10 count and got up from that.


I'm not sure that most fighters at the weight would have. Garcia's accuracy and the fact he didn't see the punch coming makes that straight dangerous for anyone, but I don't see the top guys going straight down from that. Porter took a monster counter uppercut from Thurman and barely blinked, Spence hasn't been hurt yet, and Thurman has been hurt to the body but recovers well from getting dropped. For the weight his chin is still solid, but I think he's going to react badly to shots he doesn't see coming. The way his head snapped almost reminded me of Guerrero against Figueroa, not as extreme but the way his head was bobbling back and forth from the force of the punches was strange.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

allenko1 said:


> He is not on the level of the elite welterweights. He got the win against an old all-time fighter, but well past his best in a fight where people in large part still don't think he won. He's got Terence Crawford in his sights, and if he beats him he will most certainly get all the positive attention he would deserve. Take it easy on the commentary, Horn really wasn't the issue Saturday night...


Nah, fuck em, Bernstein is more professional than that. They talk about the belt holders in the division and not even mention one with the belt. Instead chose to talk about his challenger as if Horn wasnt even there. Smug pricks the lot of them sounded like a bunch of bias forum posters instead of professional journalists.

Not that I see Horn doing anything to Crawford but you get what Im saying.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Koty nomination


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

thehook13 said:


> Nah, fuck em, Bernstein is more professional than that. They talk about the belt holders in the division and not even mention one with the belt. Instead chose to talk about his challenger as if Horn wasnt even there. Smug pricks the lot of them sounded like a bunch of bias forum posters instead of professional journalists.
> 
> Not that I see Horn doing anything to Crawford but you get what Im saying.


When they fight, who's the star of the show? And we calling the WBO a "real" world championship on the level of the other mobs? It's all made up anyway, if he accomplishes what the other's have, then he'll get his due. Not exactly bias to be pressed for time and have Danny Garcia and Rios and Porter and Thurman and Crawford (who were all in attendance, btw) on your mind to unintentionally omit a fighter from the discussion...


----------



## Lampley (Jun 4, 2013)

Thought the shot was reminiscent of Toney/Williams back in the day:


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Bad ass walk off from Garcia as well. Perfect KO


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Lampley said:


> Thought the shot was reminiscent of Toney/Williams back in the day:


Showtime: Danny Garcia vs Brandon Rios rbr


----------



## Ricky4271991 (Jul 24, 2017)

Call me crazy but I'm still not sold on Danny Garcia lol. He does many things well but he doesn't do any one thing great. Rios was far past his best, he should of got him out of there sooner anyway.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

thehook13 said:


> That in ring Porter encounter with Garcia was great, exactly what the sport needs. 147 is fucking stacked with match ups for years to come


Its not, Porter is calling Thurman and Garcia out because hes scared of Spence, he knows Thurman is going to choose Garcia over Porter for later this year, Garcia is the easier fight especially with Thurman coming off an injury, Porter needs to call out Spence, he looked like he was panicking trying to call out Garcia and Thurman recently


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Its not, Porter is calling Thurman and Garcia out because hes scared of Spence, he knows Thurman is going to choose Garcia over Porter for later this year, Garcia is the easier fight especially with Thurman coming off an injury, Porter needs to call out Spence, he looked like he was panicking trying to call out Garcia and Thurman eecently


That's exactly what I thought also especially seeing this


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

Porter has a dropped a few levels of respect. 

His begging of Thurman has become embarrassing. Is it really that difficult to comprehend a tune-up for Thurman coming back from injury? Of course it’s not - which makes it all the more cringe when he’ll go to the extent of feigning this ignorance just to avoid the topic of Spence.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> That's exactly what I thought also especially seeing this


word? wooooooooooooooooooooooooowwwwwww...


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Sort of laughed when they presented the 147 champions on the screen. Bernstein failed to even acknowledge Jeff Horn only talked about Terrance Crawford.
> 
> Kind of want Horn to upset these smug pricks now


Horny is gonna get his shit pushed in as soon as he fights someone credible. He got a gift against Manny mate, you know it.


----------



## GlassJaw (Jun 8, 2013)

Uncle Rico said:


> Porter has a dropped a few levels of respect.
> 
> His begging of Thurman has become embarrassing. Is it really that difficult to comprehend a tune-up for Thurman coming back from injury? Of course it's not - which makes it all the more cringe when he'll go to the extent of feigning this ignorance just to avoid the topic of Spence.


Agreed. Porter used to be a favorite of mine but I don't like this new arrogance and trash talk especially when he's clearly avoiding Spence


----------



## GlassJaw (Jun 8, 2013)

That was the first time I've ever liked Jim Gray though lol. Yelling on the mic to the Porter's to get out of the ring.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> That's exactly what I thought also especially seeing this


I didnt know the crying was that bad. I actually like Porter too

"B-b-b-b-but I don't want to fight Spence. I just want to wait here until Thurman throws me a bone"

I saw Jermell offered Porter a fight at 154. Porter basically said No. he still has unfinished business at 147.


----------

